# The Biggest Pusher of All!



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

I found this photo online today. This sucker is huge, just look at it in comparison to the firetruck. Gotta make quick work of any airport.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! That baby is huge!!! You could push a house in with that thing. I need one of those for residential driveways


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow,
That is a huge pusher. Bet you could make some monster snow piles with that bad boy. J.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow, the sick thing is that they must have more than 1, notice the number 2. lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad you guys like my loader I had a little trouble pulling it with my 2 wheel drive Ranger in the snow!


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Should have called me, I have 4 wheel drive on my Ranger!!! LOL

That thing is awesome!!!


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!! Man they must push alot of snow. wonder how wide that thing is????


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

So,
that is what this one
will grow up to be?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

wow thats huge but that loader can definetly handle the load


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That is HUGE!!!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Nice*

Does anyone on here from Indy remember the one that used to be at Keystone Square in Carmel. The Balde was 26" Wide & they had to take the cab off to get the loader there. I know this because I had to help get it all ready for 3 winters.This was on an old Hough loader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I just knew there was no reason for doubting. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Is that a poly cutting edge on there? Wonder what the logic behind that is?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy Crap, that's the biggest pusher I've seen.


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

thats a huge pusher just imagine how many more accounts you could have with that thing doing all the work


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

jkiser96;384311 said:


> Does anyone on here from Indy remember the one that used to be at Keystone Square in Carmel. The Balde was 26" Wide & they had to take the cab off to get the loader there. I know this because I had to help get it all ready for 3 winters.This was on an old Hough loader.


That indicates 26 INCHES. I assume you meant ( ' ) - (feet).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm still trying to believe this, never saw anything that big. Sort of interesting how you can't see any model numbers on the Volvo. I'm leaning towards photoshopped, but they did a good job if that's the case. Not saying it's impossible, but that pusher has to be almost 8' tall based on the CFR truck next to it.

Any other info on this?


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

No thats a real Volvo. They put there numbers on the side towards the back. I cant make them out but I can see them in white lettering. I havent run anything that big, but Im sure its like driving a Caddilac.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am wondering how much snow it can move before it looses traction... granted that loader much weigh a lot, but it still has to loose traction at some point...

I am guessing it is this model

http://www.volvo.com/constructionequipment/na/en-us/products/wheelloaders/L330E/


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

HOLY C#@P! That thing's HUGE! You could push a house with that thing! That's definitely the biggest snow pusher I've ever seen!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i would worry about the weight of the loader damaging the pavement.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I wonder how much the loader (with a full tank of fuel) and the pusher full of snow would weigh? I bet that would do a good amount of damage.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Frozen001;384461 said:


> I am wondering how much snow it can move before it looses traction... granted that loader much weigh a lot, but it still has to loose traction at some point...
> 
> I am guessing it is this model
> 
> http://www.volvo.com/constructionequipment/na/en-us/products/wheelloaders/L330E/


That most certainly is it. Just checked out Volvo's site and downloaded a pic of it. It looks to be the biggest loader they make. Now who makes that pusher is another question.


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

04superduty;384549 said:


> i would worry about the weight of the loader damaging the pavement.


Don't even give it a second thought if they are at a commercial airport. Hippy.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Mick;384406 said:


> That indicates 26 INCHES. I assume you meant ( ' ) - (feet).


That was my bad, yes it was 26 feet wide. It was a pain in the a** to get used to but it was a blast to see people checking it out when you were pushing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure runways and taxiways are a minumum of 18" thick, concrete. Add in some rebar and I don't think the weight is going to be a problem.

Bet he doesn't lose traction any too easy either. That thing has got to be way over 50K #'s.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

04superduty;384549 said:


> i would worry about the weight of the loader damaging the pavement.


A plane is much heavier and the surface area of the tires is not that much more than the loaders not to mention coming in at couple hundred miles an hour and touching down. See all that tire smoke when planes land, that loader will not do any damage to a runway.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i guess an airport would be ok with the weight. for some reason i thought about it being used at a Home Depot or Lowers, LOL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

04superduty;385220 said:


> i guess an airport would be ok with the weight. for some reason i thought about it being used at a Home Depot or Lowers, LOL.


Wouldn't that be a blast. Pretty sure right of way wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I just happen to look out the window. Holy crap it's SNOWING here again!!! Damb that's HUGE!!


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

And to think I thought that a Volvo 150 was big. That thing would leave snow mountains not piles. That would be a blast to run for a night but after using something like that, anything else would just take forever.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I think the pusher would have to have been custom built for the loader, its not very common to see loaders of that size being used in snow removal cause there just too big and are hard to handle on a slippery surface.

If you boys think that loader is huge then you havent seen how big they can really get, the largest one presently on the market is the Letourneau L2350, sporting a 53 yard spade nose bucket.

http://hutnyak.com/MINExpo/LeTourneau/L2350.JPG

Know thats a loader!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thats bigger than my whole house lot more payup tooo


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

CAT 245ME;385251 said:


> I think the pusher would have to have been custom built for the loader, its not very common to see loaders of that size being used in snow removal cause there just too big and are hard to handle on a slippery surface.
> 
> If you boys think that loader is huge then you havent seen how big they can really get, the largest one presently on the market is the Letourneau L2350, sporting a 53 yard spade nose bucket.
> 
> ...


The Specs.... http://www.letourneau-inc.com/pdf/equipment/mining/L-2350.pdf

The thing takes 1050 gallons of diesel fuel!!!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Man would I ever like to sink that 53yd bucket into a bank, anyone here who has some interest in big equipment (bigger than a skid steer) you should check out the Heavyequipmentforums if you havent already.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

The pusher color matches Volvo's bucket and lift arm color......hmmmmm kinda doubting that they made it though


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Imagine the destruction you could do with that Letourneau L2350! I'd hate to see the keys get into the wrong hands... like mine. I know my neighbors house wouldn't be long for this world lol.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

First Time Out;385318 said:


> Imagine the destruction you could do with that Letourneau L2350! I'd hate to see the keys get into the wrong hands... like mine. I know my neighbors house wouldn't be long for this world lol.


It would be like what is that stuck in my tire tread...? opps its my neigbhors house LOL


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow that Letourneau L2350 is freakin HUGE. Notice that the coal bucket is even BIGGER, 85 yards.. Some of us could fit all are truck in that bucket.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

About 5 years ago we had huge snow season...my commercial lot was just buried in snow...piles that were too big for my old small loader of the time and more snow was predicited soon...I therefore needed a fast large fix.

I found the local Volvo dealer and rented a L180E...it is a 63,000lb machine with a 7yd bucket...just 2/3rds the size of that moster 330E...

let me tell you the amount of snow I moved with that L180E was amazing...I cleared my entire lot and piled it all in the rear in about 12 hours...

Damn thing was a foturne to rent a fortune.... to move... but hell it was fun and most importantly got the job done quickly!

Brand new machine 20 hours on the meter and a $300,000.00 price tag!

I cannot even begin to imagine how cool it would be to run that monster with a pusher of that size...gotta be a custom built job.



ps. pro-tech makes them up to 30 ft and has a new heavy duty series that is taller and beefier for bigger machines...but still nothing like that!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know for fact, but I would think Pro-tech would make what ever you want for the payup


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I happened to run across a 330 Volvo today at Benevento in Wilmington Mass. It seems to me that the machine in the picture looks larger than the one i saw today or pehaps its a little trick photography to make it seem larger. My grounds for saying this is that i've had plenty of up close encounters with those airport firetrucks and know how large they are. The 330 i saw today did not dwarf the autocar trailer dump i was driving nearly as much as the machine in the pic dwarfs the firetruck - and side by side i would say that the firetruck is probably pretty close in height to the autocar. Anyhoo, its a cool pic and like i say it could just be an optical illusion (or perhaps all the drugs i did when i was younger)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The more I look at that pic, the more I think it's shopped or at least an optical illusion.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;385750 said:


> The more I look at that pic, the more I think it's shopped or at least an optical illusion.


There's no way. Look at the shadows underneath the loader. I believe this is the real deal. I wish I could go back and find where I got this pic from and contact the photographer on it.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

I found the site where I got this pic from. This photo was taken in Anchorage, Alaska at the AP there.


__
https://flic.kr/p/141819389


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It is real for sure. There aqre some cool pics on the site Plow Chaser posted. That float plane is cool.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

My buddy out at Massport fire tells me that the Oshkosh rescue trucks they have out at Logan airport are 11'4" to the top of the cab. According to the Volvo website the 330E is 13'9" to the top of the cab. I am sure that this is a real pic, but believe that the truck is further away than it appears thus changing the perspective and making the machine look larger. The loader in the pic certainly looks more than 2'5" taller than the truck to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buster F;386045 said:


> My buddy out at Massport fire tells me that the Oshkosh rescue trucks they have out at Logan airport are 11'4" to the top of the cab. According to the Volvo website the 330E is 13'9" to the top of the cab. I am sure that this is a real pic, but believe that the truck is further away than it appears thus changing the perspective and making the machine look larger. The loader in the pic certainly looks more than 2'5" taller than the truck to me.


If I had time, I was going to dig into the specs. I agree, it's an optical illusion or still chopped to make it look that big.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark

I agree that the perspective is off...I suspect the photo was either a combination of two photos...one loader and one fire truck spliced together...thereby the proportions being off and/or one large photo in which the fire truck was much farther away and then someone spliced out the middle of the photo ...thereby placing the fire truck closer to the loader but once again changing the entire perspetive of the photo.

there is no way that the snow pusher could envelope that entire fire truck.

Regardless very cool loader/pusher combo...sign me up for a test plow!


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if thats the biggest pusher..
Check this out..









It is a power angle plow..

















To put it in perspective..
Here is my F-350 dump parked in front of it 25' away...









Lets go push some snow!!!

...zap!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I would like to see the loader that pushes that blade.

I think a Cat 994 would have no problem pushing it.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

sorry to bring this back but that thing is a monster


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

put that on a p u


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

I want one. Im calling my bank right nowwesport


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

what happens if you get one of those stuck,


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

That would come in handy to push all the [email protected]# d%#@ sleet we get in CT.


----------



## Alaskanredneck (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont think the picture is doctored but the firetruck is not as big as everyone is thinking, if you look close there is a car parked mostly behind the loader and the roof of the standared chev empala is at the bottom of the winshield on the firetruck

Matt in AK

I dont think they have had much use for that loader this year I was in Anchorage about a week ago and they had almost no snow, I live about 200 miles away and I have not even bothered to plow my yard yet this year I only have about 4" or snow total


----------

